# Mashpee Police Exam



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone take the Mashpee exam this evening? I counted about 90 test takers tonight. They stated that they are only hiring 3 officers now, How did everyone think they did? This was the first exam were every question/topic was police related. Anyone have any comments about this Police dept,? Thanks and good luck to all who took the written exam.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

That exam was pretty easy. I think I did very well so we will see. I heard it is a good department to work for and they have the quinn bill. I agree with you on the police related topics on the first half of the exam, but the study guide we had to read before the exam had to of helped those witout any knowledge of law enforcement. I will say that I am glad I am currently finishing my degree, there were quite a few of those questions that I breezed through simply because I have been studying that stuff every night in class.......I think the thing that will hurt a few people who scored well on the test but lack experience is the "weighted system" of scoring they use. Once we get our results in 2 weeks, we then send in the paperwok with all those items that can increase your score. Hopefully I scored high enough to keep me on the radar.....time will tell.


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Shawn:

Did they give extra points for residents of Mashpee and did they give points for LE experience? If so, how many?

I hope all did well.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, they do give points for residents and law enforcement. They even give 1 point for private security. I don't know what my wife did with the form so I can't give you exact totals for points, but I believe residents get 20 points and everything else is from 2-10 points each. I will have to find out where my woman put my s%$t and I will get back to you on numbers. I will never understand why women feel the need to move EVERYTHING. :lol:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Cape,

Residents get 15 points.
Depending on years for LE experience is from 1-10 points.

Everything else is under 5 points each.

I think I get 1 point for my prior stint as a security guard in charlestown....yeah baby....


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I expected to see more people there, thought the test was ok.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

How did everyone do on the exam.....I heard from a buddy who scored an 84....I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I did worse then I thought but it sounds like a lot of people did. Thank god for those additional weighted points!


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow, I passed but not with what I hoped for.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I suppose the good news is that it seems out of everyone I've talked to, no one has gotten over a 90! :shock:


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

I just got my letter this afternoon and i did not pass......first written exam i didnt pass. Oh well time for Rochester and Brewster. Good luck to the rest of you guys that took it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

tigerwoody said:


> I just got my letter this afternoon and i did not pass......first written exam i didnt pass. Oh well time for Rochester and Brewster. Good luck to the rest of you guys that took it.


Woody,

Hat's off to you for your honesty! I haven't seen guts like that since I posted my score of 72 on the Environmental Police exam
:wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yep, my hats off too... Honesty like that doesn't happen everyday!! You're a good man (Charlie brown).


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

to everyone who has gotten their scores back, are those scores with your added points or is that your actually score before you send in your yellow sheet.


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

or is that your ACTUAL test score before extra points are added, sorry 

i only got a 79 but i will get 4 points for my college degree and 2 for R/I academy, so hopefully a 85 after all is said and done


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

you guys actually got scores?? my letter had no score it just said i didnt pass. I didnt even send my yellow sheet back yet either, so maybe i should do that


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

tigerwoddy,

Sorry to burst you bubble but, I am pretty sure you can only send in your sheet if you were informed that you passed. Sorry.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

mikejg114 said:


> or is that your ACTUAL test score before extra points are added, sorry
> 
> i only got a 79 but i will get 4 points for my college degree and 2 for R/I academy, so hopefully a 85 after all is said and done


 If you read the point sheet and how it works they will take your test score which is a 79 and divided by 2 and then add your other points. So you really only have 45.5 points


----------



## mikejg114 (Jun 17, 2003)

jay-z
i didnt totally understand their whole point system, thanks. how did you do?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

So i guess im ending up with a 54.....I have no idea what that means though. :sq: how bout others?


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Think I'm a 52 with my points


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

AAAHHH Mashpee-Brockton by the Sea........ :roll:


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

_Posted: Mar. 11 2004,07:52

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We just hired two new officers that should be starting relatively soon. I'm not sure where we're going from there. Personnel can advise you whether applications are being taken. Sorry I don't have more info. _

this was from the board on the maspee website. anyone have any inside information?


----------

